# DIY - Gloss paint



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Just a quick one, I need to do a second coat of gloss on some woodwork at home. I've used Dulux (oil based) non-drip. Do I need to lightly sand the first coat down before applying a second coat?

TIA


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

On the basis that the quality of the prep determines the quality of the finish then yes.

Andy.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

if it is a 2nd / recoat, then i dont bother as it takes so long to dry hard enough. But if its been a while, then yes.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, just a fine grade paper and lightly sand. Gives the next coat something to key to.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id just go over it unless theres defects , as said it will take ages until hard enough to sand


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

If you’re applying a 2nd coat recently following the 1st coat, I don’t sand. 

And don’t forget, any large areas, use a 4” foam roller, smooth paint, no brush lines and spreads it out much easier :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> If you're applying a 2nd coat recently following the 1st coat, I don't sand.
> 
> And don't forget, any large areas, use a 4" foam roller, smooth paint, no brush lines and spreads it out much easier :thumb:


This was the best painting tip I've ever been given.
Almost makes applying gloss a pleasure


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> If you're applying a 2nd coat *recently* following the 1st coat, I don't sand.


With the talk of taking time to get proper hardness, how would you define recently? Days/weeks/longer?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> With the talk of taking time to get proper hardness, how would you define recently? Days/weeks/longer?


If I was painting gloss, 'recently' regarding a 2nd coat for myself would be a matter of days really...


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Well after much research and youtubing, there is not correct answer as far as I can tell.

Dulux (Trade) themselves say a second coat can be done within 24 hours but after 16 hours of the first coat going down. So I've taken a massive punt and slapped some more on. Looks OK so far. I'll come back to this thread in 6 months and let you know if it's all peeled off!

(In hindsight, I should have prepped more.)


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

It wont peel - i've done many skirtings / doors in that exact way.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As above, it won’t peel off etc. You’ll be fine :thumb:


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Get yourself some Johnstones Aqua. I cant be dealing with oil based gloss (or satin). Tried various water based ones, did some research and ordered some of the Johnstones, the finish is fantastic, makes up for my less than average painting techniques!


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

I’ve got nothing to add other than maybe a third coat, flat back and polish:buffer::buffer::thumb:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

It will yellow if it's indoors.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Good quality paint will help.

We did all the internal woodwork (only doorframes etc) on some age-old gloss that had yellowed. Sanded lightly (no real imperfections to worry about, just seriously yellow) used dulux undercoat (which stinks like gloss as its solvent based) and followed with egg shell white. Perfect finish.

Use hamilton brushes.:thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

m0bov said:


> It will yellow if it's indoors.


We moved to this house 6yrs ago and varnished/stained skirting, sills, doors etc purely for that reason. Got fed up of glossing in the last house. I'd decorate one room and do the door frame which meant skirting or frame outside that room then looked very yellow. It was like the Forth Bridge, never ending glossing. :lol:


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Of course you don't need to just like you don't need to do all the detailing malarkey on a car but if you do not only will it look better but you will feel better.
Ask the same question on The Traditional Painters Forum of Painter's Pit Stop and see what answers you get.


----------

